# computer power



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

is there... some sorta power usage calculator i can just plug in somewhere to tell me how mcuh power is being drawn by my commoputer? i've been shown a thing online where i have to plug in a bunch of numbers into an algorithm which tells me the wattage of my computer but i can't accurately use that despite my best efforts. soooo i was wondering if i could jsut test the voltage somehow with an outisde piece of hardware.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

some smartplugs will tell you what is being used. see









Best Electricity Usage Monitors In 2022 [Buying Guide] Gear Hungry


Something as simple as an electric usage monitor can help you manage your energy consumption. Here is our guide to the best electric usage monitors.



www.gearhungry.com


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Very comprehensive article here: Measure PC Power Use


----------

